# Staminus having an outage.



## drmike (Mar 10, 2016)

Staminus looks to be offline / reduced network currently.


Anyone out there being effected?


----------



## bizzard (Mar 10, 2016)

Saw a notification from RamNode (I don't remember where), mentioning all their DDoS protected IP traffic is routed over normal routes temporarily.


----------

